# Food Bill



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

well im pretty sure someone posted this some years back (maybe it was me?) but it has been sometime sense i have seen one. so post up them food bills you spend a month on thoes cold blooded bastards.

200-300


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

10$ for 500 meal worms
5$ for shrimp

and free fish meat from fish up north cought!

this is my 10'' savanah monitor!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

maybe $8.00 per month


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Under $10.00


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

free if you take your bosc up north and let it play in the grass!..lol thay will sniff everythin out!


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

Under $10.00


----------

